# Onions going to seed early



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

I planted my onions December 1, and they have grown as usual, except they started going to seed 6 weeks ago. They are still growing and the tops are not falling, just already seeded out. Will this affect the onion taste or anything negative ? My first time to see this in years of growing gardens. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Have the same problem. I just pinched the tops off & it seems there still growing. I've been picking some & eating them. Mine are still growing too. Its gotta be this weather. I don't think I'm gonna get a bunch of big ones like I have but O WELL.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Three things in my experience:

1) Stress...generally due to temp extremes which take the seedlings in and out of dormancy
2) the size of the transplants...need to be less than 1/4 inch in diameter. 
3) time of planting...need to plant in Nov or Dec. in our area. 

I just pull the ones that start to go to seed...leaves more room for the others to continue to grow. All that energy going into seeds would seem to detract from the ultimate size if not taste of the onion...but that's just the way I do it.


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

I have been pulling them along the way to eat (green onions) also, but noticed the early seeding. my size seems to be considerably less than past years. I havn't eaten one in a couple of weeks so I don't know if the tase has deminished with the early seeding. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

My onions are starting to fall over and seed on top, guess it's time to pull them !









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I see one or two in there, Mikeyhunts, that may be contenders for this season's largest onion contest. 

Nice crop.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Ive got a few BIG onesâ€¦..
And some even bigger Reds.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> I see one or two in there, Mikeyhunts, that may be contenders for this season's largest onion contest.
> 
> Nice crop.


I was checking mine out. There ok. But will see. Lot of mine went to seed. How are yours doing?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I was checking mine out. There ok. But will see. Lot of mine went to seed. How are yours doing?


 Overall, not as large as past years...but I've got my eyes on three individual plants that might make 2 pounds. Got maybe a couple of weeks to go.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Man o man last year I had a boat full of grandes. I love them big ones.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Overall, not as large as past years...but I've got my eyes on three individual plants that might make 2 pounds. Got maybe a couple of weeks to go.


Yea, you pulled this same statement last year & bam. You pulled a rabbit out of your hat. LOL.


----------



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

Planted mine in Nov. Been cutting seed heads for a couple of weeks. seems to prolong their growing time. Quite a few of mine need to grow some more. Pulled a few today that had the tops broken over last week ( wind, dogs, Mom dragging garden hose?) and were drying out. had a few decent ones in there.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd cure em & eat them.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> Yea, you pulled this same statement last year & bam. You pulled a rabbit out of your hat. LOL.


 Well, I think that rabbit may have had his fur frozen this year...but time will tell.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't mean to hi jack your thread but we are still talkin onions. I gotta a few but not even close to last year. Well, maybe the maters will come in buckets.


----------

